

Avian tree of life required 400 years of CPU time - quail_bird
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/346/6215/1320.full

======
quail_bird
Here are a couple of non-technical summaries:

[http://www.aaas.org/news/new-genome-sequences-reveal-bird-
tr...](http://www.aaas.org/news/new-genome-sequences-reveal-bird-tree-life)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-11/an-unprecedented-
fl...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-11/an-unprecedented-flock-of-
genomes-redraws-the-bird-tree-of-life.html)

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/12/141211-bird-...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/12/141211-bird-
crocodile-dinosaur-genome-evolution-science/)

